# Half Baked - Fully Smoked



## wittdog (Sep 9, 2006)

The logo looks great. Good luck with your team.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 9, 2006)

Logo looks good! 8)


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 9, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> Well, a couple of buddies and I have formally created our team..."Half Baked - Fully Smoked".
> 
> We've been toying with it for a long while, and have decided to go full steam ahead on the Canadian BBQ Assoc. circuit starting in the 2007 season.  We'll be cooking on a stick burner I am getting from a great guy who builds his own out of Manitoba, as well as BGE and WSM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2006)

You're going to get addicted quick!


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You're going to get addicted quick!




Got some good news seems another poster on the SCBA boards is getting me 2 more 55 gallon steel drums for a larger smoker , may just start with that and work my way up in competitions doing ribs and chicken for now , will see after its assembled , what kinda cooking space I have. How many butts come to a case I dont remember ?? Hey its a start!! I mean  we used WSM`s in April at Smoke on the Beach and look what we did!!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Cool name & banner


----------

